# OTG vs modified pendulum



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

when the experts say they can get 80-90% distance from otg vs. full pendulum, is there any difference between fishing pendulum and otg cast??? i've been using brighton cast exclusively and now want to go to the next level. i know i have to learn the otg cast first, but if there is no difference in fishing pendulum and otg cast then should i not bother with pendulum cast.


----------



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

terpfan said:


> when the experts say they can get 80-90% distance from otg vs. full pendulum, is there any difference between fishing pendulum and otg cast??? i've been using brighton cast exclusively and now want to go to the next level. i know i have to learn the otg cast first, but if there is no difference in fishing pendulum and otg cast then should i not bother with pendulum cast.


Absolutely learn the pendulum cast. When you need it, it'll be there. When? Any time you're fishing rough terrain.....jetties/rip-rap, other rocky shorelines, OTG becomes impractical. Also, needed any time you're using plugs/spoons.

If you learn the pendulum cast, you'll fish the next few years and never need it. If you don't learn it, you'll be 15 yards short when the blues blitz the beach next Saturday. Murphy shows up!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*terpfan*

If memory serves me correctly, you can get out there. OTG as it implies is a cast that starts off the ground. A fishing pendulum is a pendulum with with less drop (distance between sinker and butt cap). I'm sure there are other differences. The major problem with using a pendulum for fishing is, if others are around it's not safe. I have a friend that can cast over 700 feet (pendulum casting). I have never seen him pendulum cast while fishing. We have fished together many times. He uses the brighton and gets big distance. If I'm not mistaken, led chukka (Andy Miller) told me that some people can get 600 plus feet using the brighton cast. Maybe you can refine your brighton, and find more distance there. One last thing on a crowded beach, the OTG is not safe also. 
Also next time Larry Brooks has a casting session drop by, he is a heck of a caster, teacher and fisherman.


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*terp fan*

ck out Neilmackellow.sea~angler.org for some classifications of casts. when the suds come up and start knocking the bait or sinker around its nice to be able to keep things in the air. 
I try to use Neil's modified when fishing just to keep things the same regardless if I'm on the sand or standing in two feet of water. Then in the Spring I'll practice the OTG just to get back into form.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Learn them all. The OTG is the basic's. The other are tools. He knows his tools the best is that much better off than the rest.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Terpfan,

If you have not already bypassed it then it would serve you well to learn the ground cast first. It really is the fundamental cast. Arm position, body rotation, lead position and the punch/pull can all be practiced with a statice sinker. Once you've got the basics down, the pendulum, hatteras and the brighton casts will all come easier. Drop length, lead position and body rotation can all be altered to fit the cast and conditions. 


Long casting is a tool in your fishing arsenal. The pendulum, the ground cast, the brighton cast and the beach (hatteras) cast all have their place. If you are on a rocky shoreline or a clean beach and no one is in the danger area then the pendulum works great. In tight areas or in crowds the hatteras cast or brighton does a good job. For most clean beach situations I use the ground cast.

Learn them all, just try to master the ground cast first.

Tommy


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Never heard of the "Brighton Cast".
Can someone elaborate?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Brighton is also called the unitech.
Google Briighton and Mrmarkedwards and you shouldfind a description.


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Digger.


----------

